# 4K -What Accessories to You Expect to See?



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

We know that 4K is on the horizon, we just don't know how long it will be before it becomes feasible for our HTs. Many years' experience proves that a whole slew of special 4K labeled accessories will be launched upon the unwary.

Let's have a little fun. What "certified 4K" accessories do you expect to see marketed? 4K compliant power centers that promise the utmost clean, 4K worthy power? 4K compliant $200 HDMI cables? 4K compliant power cords?

How about special 4K theater chairs - to support your body in just the right places to optimize the 4K viewing experience?

Let's make our projections (pun intended). Who knows, in a few years we may look back and see how accurate we were. Most of all, let's have a little fun.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not ready to go out an purchase $1100 4k universal remote


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

How about 4K Lasik surgery to get our vision to 20/5?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Instead of 4K 3d sets, I am sure 4K 4d sets are on it's way. Why see fantasy when you can be in fantasy..


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just awaiting the day that you can get 4K (projector) for 4K ($)! What a sale that will be "*4K 4 4K*"


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> "*4K 4 4K*"


Maybe on 4/4/14?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tripplej said:


> Instead of 4K 3d sets, I am sure 4K 4d sets are on it's way. Why see fantasy when you can be in fantasy..


Hmmm.... this is appealing to a tesseract. :nerd:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just no "smell-o-vision" pleeeesse! 

Wait... It could be of benefit when the dog has gas.


----------

